

In major goof, Uber stored sensitive database key on public GitHub page - correctifier
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/03/in-major-goof-uber-stored-sensitive-database-key-on-public-github-page/

======
SoMuchToGrok
Uber needs to accept responsibility and live with their mistake.

"Intruders"? Uber gave their permission when they uploaded the key to a public
service (...a key to a publicly accessible database, nonetheless). Doesn't
matter if it was accidental...Uber doesn't have the right to inconvenience
another company (GitHub) with a subpoena because of their own mistake.

------
mikestew
"The contents of these internal database files are closely guarded by Uber,"

Mmm, the evidence suggests otherwise.

------
jwise0
The thing that I find particularly notable here is not that they stuck the key
on GitHub, but that they are trying to subpoena GitHub for a list of everyone
who accessed the gists in question. If allowed to do that, then that sets a
precedent that's worth considering...

------
cruelfate
I don't get the dearth of coverage to this negligence. Company valued at $40B
advertises it's crypto key and the world yawns.

------
sriram_malhar
"Goof". Is that what they are calling this nowadays?

